
Feds eye crackdown on digital coin offerings - anigbrowl
http://thehill.com/policy/technology/344410-feds-eye-crackdown-on-digital-coin-investments
======
dan-compton
The problem with this kind of legislation is that it is unsustainable. The
complexity and rate of emergence of digital markets will easily outstrip the
governments ability to regulate them over the coming years. Of course, (slow)
regulation like this will be disregarded by the community and progress will
continue. It's possible that the rate of growth and profitability inherent to
these markets will enable the market-builders to re-write government before
government can write software to enable effective regulation.

